# Newb Needing Direction



## ShmiBli7 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello, all; name's ShmiBli and I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to martial arts. I took some Japanese karate when I was very young but never got very far before quitting. However, a desire to revisit martial arts has awakened in me, both from a desire to exercise in a manner that I find fun and interesting and from wanting to learn an art practical for self-defense.

Now, despite being a novice, I know the obvious things to look out for: I know that no one's going to teach me how to become a ninja (much to my chagrin), that there are tons of shysters only looking for money, and that certain martial arts have no practical use aside from exercise.

Knowing these things, I have selected two arts that I would like to train in: Judo and Kobudo; Judo more so for the defensive aspect and Kobudo simply because I have always been interested in weaponry and think that it would something that I would enjoy learning.

So, when it comes to these arts, what should I be looking for and what should I try to avoid? I have found it somewhat hard to find places to train in Kobudo in my local area; is this an art that not many practice anymore? Any and all information is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Holmejr (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey there,
A few questions.
How old are you? 
Judo is always good. 
Why Kobudo? For practicality or to stay within the Japanese arts? I ask because most who think of weapons (stick, blade, knife to open hands) training lean toward the Filipino (FMA) arts. Judo combined with FMA is a good street wise combination. Actually, anything mixed with Judo is good!
Important to scout out the schools. Visit many times, watch beginning, intermediate and senior classes. paying attention to teaching philosophies, student progression, etc. Ask questions. 
Generally speaking, where do you live?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 23, 2021)

You need to identify the schools in your area, that you could attend.  Eliminate those that don’t have schedule compatible with yours.  Eliminate those that you cannot afford.  Those that are left, are your choices. 

Identify your choices and see what is there.

I believe kobudo is typically trained within traditional Okinawan karate schools.  You may need to enroll in the karate, in order to learn the kobudo.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 23, 2021)

Yep, I don't know that I've ever seen Kobudo taught by itself. It's usually a supplemental curriculum within certain karate schools.


----------



## ShmiBli7 (Aug 23, 2021)

Holmejr said:


> Hey there,
> A few questions.
> How old are you?
> Judo is always good.
> ...


I'm in my early twenties. As for why I want to learn Kobudo, it's just a very interesting martial art to me and uses weapons that I find cool (namely tonfa, nunchaku, and kama). 

I'm certainly not taking it for self-defense as I have no delusions of actually defending myself with martial arts weaponry. Not to be an ***, but I have a pistol for if it ever comes down to needing a weapon.

I've heard of Filipino arts, mostly Escrima/Kali/Arnis and might look into those of I can find any near me, but I'm not really holding out hope for finding places that teach Filipino arts around where I'm situated (southeastern United States).


----------



## ShmiBli7 (Aug 23, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yep, I don't know that I've ever seen Kobudo taught by itself. It's usually a supplemental curriculum within certain karate schools.


Aw, man; that kinda sucks, but I understand why.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 23, 2021)

If there's no Kobudo available in your area, there are a number of other weapon-oriented systems out there. You just have to look and see what is being taught in your vicinity.


----------



## john_newman (Aug 23, 2021)

You should read some blogs from the top authors.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 26, 2021)

ShmiBli7 said:


> Hello, all; name's ShmiBli and I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to martial arts. I took some Japanese karate when I was very young but never got very far before quitting. However, a desire to revisit martial arts has awakened in me, both from a desire to exercise in a manner that I find fun and interesting and from wanting to learn an art practical for self-defense.
> 
> Now, despite being a novice, I know the obvious things to look out for: I know that no one's going to teach me how to become a ninja (much to my chagrin), that there are tons of shysters only looking for money, and that certain martial arts have no practical use aside from exercise.
> 
> ...


This should help:





						The Newbie Guide to Martial Arts Training (ver 2.6) - by Jeff Pipkins
					

Does anyone know of any martial arts training schools around the Spring Bank area in Hull? If you do could you please e-mail the addresses to me at s000@wyke.ac.uk  Thanks



					www.martialtalk.com
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## frank raud (Aug 26, 2021)

ShmiBli7 said:


> I'm in my early twenties. As for why I want to learn Kobudo, it's just a very interesting martial art to me and uses weapons that I find cool (namely tonfa, nunchaku, and kama).
> 
> I'm certainly not taking it for self-defense as I have no delusions of actually defending myself with martial arts weaponry. Not to be an ***, but I have a pistol for if it ever comes down to needing a weapon.
> 
> I've heard of Filipino arts, mostly Escrima/Kali/Arnis and might look into those of I can find any near me, but I'm not really holding out hope for finding places that teach Filipino arts around where I'm situated (southeastern United States).


So, somewhere in the Nashville, Miami, Atlanta area? i


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2021)

ShmiBli7 said:


> Hello, all; name's ShmiBli and I am somewhat of a newbie when it comes to martial arts. I took some Japanese karate when I was very young but never got very far before quitting. However, a desire to revisit martial arts has awakened in me, both from a desire to exercise in a manner that I find fun and interesting and from wanting to learn an art practical for self-defense.
> 
> Now, despite being a novice, I know the obvious things to look out for: I know that no one's going to teach me how to become a ninja (much to my chagrin), that there are tons of shysters only looking for money, and that certain martial arts have no practical use aside from exercise.
> 
> ...


What area are you located in? If anyone is reasonably near you, they may have knowledge of places you could look at.

In general, its hard to find Kobudo as a focus. The only places I've seen it have much prominence are in the Shorin-ryu Kensankai - they do Okinawan Karate and Kobudo. I taught a supplemental class at a Kensankai dojo, and the adult classes I got to see (I was mostly around during yudansha - black belt - classes) often were Kobudo, and that group has a separate ranking in Kobudo, I think (so it's not just supplemental material). They practiced with the usual weapons and a few I hadn't seen before (one looked like a boat oar of some sort).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2021)

ShmiBli7 said:


> I've heard of Filipino arts, mostly Escrima/Kali/Arnis and might look into those of I can find any near me, but I'm not really holding out hope for finding places that teach Filipino arts around where I'm situated (southeastern United States).


:If you narrow down the area a bit, we might be able to help find something. I know that in my area the guy I trained FMA (actually a fusion of FMA and Small-circle Jujutsu) with didn't have a website, so I'd never have found him with a standard web search or such.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 28, 2021)

HEMAA     That has a club finder for HEMA on it, if kobudo doesnt crop up, and Kendo could be a stand in as well.   (all Japan Kendo federation has Kendo, Iado and Jodo in it and some schools may indepdnently do kenjutsu or something as well)





gpseymour said:


> :If you narrow down the area a bit, we might be able to help find something. I know that in my area the guy I trained FMA (actually a fusion of FMA and Small-circle Jujutsu) with didn't have a website, so I'd never have found him with a standard web search or such.


What is small circle ju jutsu i have never heard of it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 30, 2021)

Rat said:


> HEMAA     That has a club finder for HEMA on it, if kobudo doesnt crop up, and Kendo could be a stand in as well.   (all Japan Kendo federation has Kendo, Iado and Jodo in it and some schools may indepdnently do kenjutsu or something as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an offshoot created by Wally Jay. A Google search will turn up some videos explaining it. I'm not familiar with what makes it different. During the time I spent with that instructor, the Jujitsu elements he taught were pretty familiar to me.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 30, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> It's an offshoot created by Wally Jay. A Google search will turn up some videos explaining it. I'm not familiar with what makes it different. During the time I spent with that instructor, the Jujitsu elements he taught were pretty familiar to me.


Only mix of FMA and japaense things i have seen so far is "combat judo".     In the literal meaning of combat judo, so just altered judo for more non sports fighting things.  

Seems to be a popular one to mix with FMA, same with JJ in general as filipino wrestling seems to be dead.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 30, 2021)

Rat said:


> Only mix of FMA and japaense things i have seen so far is "combat judo".     In the literal meaning of combat judo, so just altered judo for more non sports fighting things.
> 
> Seems to be a popular one to mix with FMA, same with JJ in general as filipino wrestling seems to be dead.


This?
American Combat Judo by B. J. Cosneck (1944)









						American Combat Judo
					

As a student at the University of Illinois, "Barney" Cosneck won two Big Ten wrestling championships. Later he served as Judo instructor in the armed forces, where he co-authored "How to Fight Tough" with Jack Dempsey. In "American Combat Judo" he has adapted the best of Japanese ju jitsu...



					www.lulu.com
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

